# Gravely model L (hi / lo ) shifter lever



## Douglas Lee (Apr 20, 2019)

With a 30 inch mower deck operating on a model L Gravely, when you change from lo range to hi range, does this change both the pto speed and the ground speed of the garden tractor?


----------

